# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  ¿Electricidad urinaria?

## F. Lázaro

No sé si va de cachondeo o va en serio, porque me ha dejado descolocado... ¿Urinarios con mini-hidroeléctrica?  :Big Grin: 




> BRASIL
> 
> *'Pipí eléctrico' en el carnaval de Río*
> *
> Los organizadores instalan urinarios especiales que funcionan como pequeñas hidroeléctricas en un intento por motivar a los juerguistas a dejar de usar la calle como baño*
> 
> 11.02.13 - 00:26 - COLPISA/AFP |
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20130211/mas-ac...302102121.html
> ...

----------

